# Welche Bikes Fahrt Ihr?



## DirtyD (11. Januar 2015)

Moinsen,

da das Wetter nun nicht sooo Pralle ist , wollte ich doch einfach mal hier nachfragen, was ihr so für Bikes fahrt? 
Wenn ihr mehrere habt, was ist z.Z. euer Lieblingsbike und warum?
Was hättet ihr noch gerne für Bikes oder Parts? 
Was sagt ihr zu 27,5 und 29 Laufradgrößen? Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen? 

Soll bei dem Wetter einfach mal ein wenig Leben hier reinbringen...

Gruß,
Dennis


----------



## Mountain77 (11. Januar 2015)

das machen wir doch schon hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/owl-dein-e-bike-s-zeigs-e-her.441487/page-82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

